# Fandom Based Denial.



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Okay furries... Lets talk about what you really are getting off too.






=






*
FATFURS*



=










=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









=







I know this is common sense for most of you but a good chunk of the fandom denies it.
...​


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

I mean the muscular one, other than comparing to carrot top, its not like their aren't fit people in the real world that people regularly find attractive.


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2010)

nope


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

I'm not attracted to any of what I blazed by in fear that my boss would come in and ask about the productivity reports.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

I'll take the fat guy and barbecue him.

After the week long smoke, i'll send him to Africa to feed everyone!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'm not attracted to any of what I blazed by in fear that my boss would come in and ask about the productivity reports.


About those TPS Repohmy god is that a dog in a diaper what the fuck


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 3, 2010)

Ok, I admit it I fap to your Signature Pic Ace. That Leopard tank is just too damn hawt.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

My eyes just bled all over my keyboard.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Good times.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I mean the muscular one, other than comparing to carrot top, its not like their aren't fit people in the real world that people regularly find attractive.


 Fit =/= looking like a your pectorals compare in size to your head.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

[yt]S42pu26WlBQ[/yt]

I'll take the baby.


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

Actually I'm pretty sure the people fapping to furries are fapping to furries.


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'll take the fat guy and barbecue him.
> 
> After the week long smoke, i'll send him to Africa to feed everyone!



aka: How to give everyone in Africa heart disease


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> aka: How to give everyone in Africa heart disease



D:

Oh God I am so horrible!


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 3, 2010)

im not into any of that so i guess this doesnt apply to me


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure the people fapping to furries are fapping to furries.


 Sorry but you are wrong. They are fapping to fetish proxies.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fit =/= looking like a your pectorals compare in size to your head.


I'm just saying you're using a bad example of that.  I'm assuming it was a shot at musclefurs, but the posted example looks fairly reasonable in proportion and you see far worse in just about any professional comic book, and Carrot Top only looks like a freak because its not really a natural body shape for him and he has terrible skin.  

I understand your point but you could have grabbed like, any other gross musclefur image and a photo from the Mr. Universe competitions and had a much more dramatic and accurate presentation.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sorry but you are wrong. They are fapping to fetish proxies.


This is actually kindof the fun for me, on some occasions.  I'm not beating it to cub porn but the twink furs with impossibly feminine features I find very appealing.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> This is actually kindof the fun for me, on some occasions.  I'm not beating it to cub porn but the twink furs with impossibly feminine features I find very appealing.



Sometimes I worry I'm the only person who still likes guys who look like guys and girls who look likes girls (or at least like dykes). ):


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


>


Fix'd


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sometimes I worry I'm the only person who still likes guys who look like guys and girls who look likes girls (or at least like dykes). ):


I mean I like normal lookin chicks too.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm just saying you're using a bad example of that.  I'm assuming it was a shot at musclefurs, but the posted example looks fairly reasonable in proportion and you see far worse in just about any professional comic book, and Carrot Top only looks like a freak because its not really a natural body shape for him and he has terrible skin.
> 
> I understand your point but you could have grabbed like, any other gross musclefur image and a photo from the Mr. Universe competitions and had a much more dramatic and accurate presentation.


 And MR Unerverse is any less Nasty looking?


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fix'd



it still looks like an androgynous
uh
_kid_


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> And MR Unerverse is any less Nasty looking?


Er, no.  Are you reading everything alright?  I'm saying some gross musclefur shit paired with Mr Universe would be a better example of what you're trying to describe than "reasonably muscular furry = carrot top"


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fix'd


On SL, that is not true.
They all look the same and bash furries even though they wear cat ears and tails and say OMG U R SOO KAWAII. :U


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sometimes I worry I'm the only person who still likes guys who look like guys and girls who look likes girls (or at least like dykes). ):



Heh.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Fix'd



So you're a neko.

Go join a neko forum.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sometimes I worry I'm the only person who still likes guys who look like guys and girls who look likes girls (or at least like dykes). ):


Nope. I actually like women who look like women.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> it still looks like an androgynous
> uh
> _kid_


 >:V Speaking in generalities, anything further then 10% typically looks fugly when sexualized :V 

Uh_
Hippie _


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Cool trolling bro. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you're a neko.
> 
> Go join a neko forum.


I enjoy the nonsexuial furry art. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope. I actually like women who look like women.



I was referring to guys more, I guess. If I had a dick, it would pretty much just fall off when I look at shota, loli, traps, girlybois, etc.

Anywho.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I was referring to guys more, I guess. If I had a dick, it would pretty much just fall off when I look at shota, loli, traps, girlybois, etc.
> 
> Anywho.


 I like women who look like women. Men should be men (or at least not woman-like) =D


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I was referring to guys more, I guess. If I had a dick, it would pretty much just fall off when I look at shota, loli, traps, girlybois, etc.
> 
> Anywho.


Trust me, it doesn't, but you wish it would.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hippie



hairy chicks aren't animals, that shit's disgraceful ace
whats with the disrespect
everyone should be equal womyn and men

Besides, I'm more interested in the mimi side of bullshit.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Ace, this is the best thread in the den I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ace, this is the best thread in the den I've seen in a very long time.


 Thanks Bro.


----------



## Ben (May 3, 2010)

Denying fetishes when asked about them is honestly really silly, because then it just gives the impression that they're something to be ashamed of, when in reality, nobody chooses them. 

However, I always found volunteering fetishes to be really distasteful in environments where there isn't some existing stigma that says "Yes, the whole world wants to know what you jack off to," since it can give the impression that's all you're about. And considering that many furries who volunteer their fetishes _are_ all about sex, it's usually best not to have that be the most visible thing about you.

Although I still feel bad for anyone who's turned on by the majority of the things in the OP. Oh well. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope. I actually like women who look like women.


Fuck that shit.

Probably is why every woman I date ends up "turning" lesbian... ):


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Probably is why every woman I date ends up "turning" lesbian... ):


<insert generic insult taren should have seen coming here>


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <insert generic insult taren should have seen coming here>


To be fair, it only happened twice so... >>


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> To be fair, it only happened twice so... >>


At least you got that far.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> At least you got that far.


Feels good man. :3


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Feels good man. :3


I wouldn't know :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't know :V



Convert lesbians to straights. Problem solved. 

Try flashing them. 

In public.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wouldn't know :V


You need to stop bragging about your virginity. Scotty lurks. >>


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You need to stop bragging about your virginity. Scotty lurks. >>



Also me.


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2010)

AHAHAHAH
I LOVE YOU


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Convert lesbians to straights. Problem solved.
> 
> Try flashing them.
> 
> In public.



Ok sounds like a good idea. What could possibly go wrong? :V



Taren Fox said:


> You need to stop bragging about your virginity. Scotty lurks. >>



Scotty doesn't want me. He says I'm "not his type" (thankfully)


BlueberriHusky said:


> Also me.



Yes but you are awesome.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Also me.


Be careful. He has pelt lice. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


>


The poet offers his grand insight.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The poet offers his grand insight.



He's angry irate that his raeg-thread got derailed.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He's angry that his raeg-thread got derailed.


 Not angry.

Just dissapoint.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Be careful. He has pelt lice. D:


No I don't! LIAR!


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not angry.
> 
> Just dissapoint.



So, you want to talk about


is this going to turn into a burned furs discussion or whatever


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I don't! LIAR!



Can't be too careful.

Take it off, H&K.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> So, you want to talk about
> 
> 
> is this going to turn into a burned furs discussion or whatever


 I was hoping for some B'aaaaaaaaawing to happen. But I forgot that this forum is more troll then furr =/


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can't be too careful.
> 
> Take it off, H&K.


It's getting hawt in here.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can't be too careful.
> 
> Take it off, H&K.


Ok, are you gunna check me for it? Might wanna check everywhere.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, are you gunna check me for it? Might wanna check everywhere.


HE MEANS CHECK HIS MURRHOLE


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, are you gunna check me for it? Might wanna check everywhere.



We'd better get you to a hot shower, too.

Precautionary measure.

Don't drop the soap.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's getting hawt in here.









Then use the freeze gun dammit.


----------



## Zseliq (May 3, 2010)

Mmm muscular guy.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was hoping for some B'aaaaaaaaawing to happen. But I forgot that this forum is more troll then furr =/


Moar bawww, u sez?

BAAWWBAWBAWBAWWWWBAWWWMYFURRYPRONZ11!!!1!!!BAW.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Ace just raped my brain via MSN

Going to lie down

Better be drama when I come back

MOIST SHOPPING BAG AUGGHUGUGUHU


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> We'd better get you to a hot shower, too.
> 
> Precautionary measure.
> 
> Don't drop the soap.


Ok, you better join me, just to make sure I'm safe.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, you better join me, just to make sure I'm safe.


Drop the soap.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, you better join me, just to make sure I'm safe.


-Ruins moment with camera- I'm recording for shower safety.
Some people odn't know how to use them! D:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ace just raped my brain via MSN
> 
> Going to lie down
> 
> ...



Sorry D:

At least you where not the one experiencing the shopping bag!


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

what


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> what


 You don't want to know.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Carrot top made me lol xD


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You don't want to know.



Ugh

It's the imagined n--

I think you just turned me straight, Ace.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I was hoping for some B'aaaaaaaaawing to happen. But I forgot that this forum is more troll *than* furr =/


 
grammar alert!

I don't find any of those attractive.. does that mean I'm not a real furry?


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ugh
> 
> It's the imagined n--
> 
> I think you just turned me straight, Ace.



*growing curiosity*


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ugh
> 
> It's the imagined n--
> 
> I think you just turned me straight, Ace.


-Must...fixx, wait no. I'm too lazy-


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ugh
> 
> It's the imagined n--
> 
> I think you just turned me straight, Ace.


 hahaha, Just think how I feel hon! It was almost enough to make me gay!


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> *growing curiosity*



Tell him Ace.

Then all of FAF can wince, too.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tell him Ace.
> 
> Then all of FAF can wince, too.


 What are we talking about? I'm curious now.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

Post it, Ace.
-Holds knife to a teddy bears neck- If you don't, he gets it.

Hey look, Dobe is afrofoxorwolfthing.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tell him Ace.
> 
> Then all of FAF can wince, too.


 I described my last stand as having "A vagina so loose it was like fucking a moist shopping bag" No shitting I could of double fisted with little effort.


... ew -cringes-


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I described my last stand as having "A vagina so loose it was like fucking a moist shopping bag" No shitting I could of double fisted with little effort.
> 
> 
> ... ew -cringes-


 o_o


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o_o


 Yeah.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I described my last stand as having "A vagina so loose it was like fucking a moist shopping bag" No shitting I could of double fisted with little effort.
> 
> 
> ... ew -cringes-


lolwtfbbq.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I described my last stand as having "A vagina so loose it was like fucking a moist shopping bag" No shitting I could of double fisted with little effort.
> 
> 
> ... ew -cringes-


.......


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

IMAGINE THE NOISE of the moist shopping bag vagina D:


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> IMAGINE THE NOISE of the moist shopping bag vagina D:


Was not pleasant.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

WOW
that was fantastic
my boss came up right behind me while i was reading that
and they were like "HEY WHATCHA DOIN"
and i pretty much crapped my pants

but they didn't read what i was looking at
phew

is that the chick you accidentally called


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> IMAGINE THE NOISE of the moist shopping bag vagina D:


Female condoms.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Was not pleasant.


I'm not going to imagine it.
kthnx.



Taren Fox said:


> Female condoms.



Those look unpleasant, I'm not going to shove one up my vagina.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> IMAGINE THE NOISE of the moist shopping bag vagina D:


 Like yours? lolololololol
My stomach hurts...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> WOW
> that was fantastic
> my boss came up right behind me while i was reading that
> and they were like "HEY WHATCHA DOIN"
> ...


 Nope. someone I knew form highschool way back


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Like yours? lolololololol
> My stomach hurts...



XD

FUCK YOU.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> XD
> 
> FUCK YOU.


 
I'm good clown car vagina otter...there are others though that wouldn't mind you fucking them ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> WOW
> that was fantastic
> my boss came up right behind me while i was reading that
> and they were like "HEY WHATCHA DOIN"
> ...


Wow, wait where do you work?!


Rainwulf said:


> I'm not going to imagine it.
> kthnx.


It'd be like a slip-n-slide.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm not going to imagine it.
> kthnx.




The only partner that will ever find her tight...

is a pony.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It'd be like a slip-n-slide.


More like a slip-n-slide covered in jello.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow, wait where do you work?!
> 
> It'd be like a slip-n-slide.


I'm allergic to the slip-n-slide in my backyard.



The Drunken Ace said:


> The only partner that will ever find her  tight...
> 
> is a pony.



Wow.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It'd be like a slip-n-slide.





The Drunken Ace said:


> More like a slip-n-slide covered in  jello.



Wheee! Shloop shloop!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> More like a slip-n-slide covered in jello.


Sure hope the slip-n-slide was lubricated.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Like yours? lolololololol
> My stomach hurts...



in response to your avatar.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sure hope the slip-n-slide was lubricated.


 Not sure if makes it beter or worse but she was a gusher. 



BlueberriHusky said:


> Wheee! Shloop shloop!


 She may make a good carnival ride!


----------



## Zseliq (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I described my last stand as having "A vagina so loose it was like fucking a moist shopping bag" No shitting I could of double fisted with little effort.
> 
> 
> ... ew -cringes-


Oh wow.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> in response to your avatar.


In response to that,


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Not sure if makes it beter or worse but she was a gusher.
> 
> She may make a good carnival ride!


I have this horrendous image in my head and all I can do is laugh.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> in response to your avatar.


 
Damn I need back up


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow, wait where do you work?!



A newspaper.
That's why I'm usually on here before like 6pm et

i need to quit, ive pretty much ceased to care about what im doing at work
but still, you dont want most coworkers/acquantances catching you reading weird stuff like that


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The only partner that will ever find her tight...
> 
> is a pony.


The poet is a horse fucker.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The poet is a horse fucker.


 I rather not have anything too do with a horse's parts. 

I dont even like horses.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I rather not have anything too do with a horse's parts.
> 
> I dont even like horses.


You're the one talking about horse vagoo...

...or butthole. Who knows?


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

I feel like we've kind of come full circle in this thread.


----------



## Zseliq (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I rather not have anything too do with a horse's parts.
> 
> I dont even like horses.



Damn those horses with their big cars and their trophy wives. What asses.


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

Carrot top is even uglier than the fat dude. On a list of celebrities that creep me the fuck out carrot top surpasses Christopher walkin.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You're the one talking about horse vagoo...
> 
> ...or butthole. Who knows?


 ANY PARTS.

I only sex Human women.



Jelly said:


> I feel like we've kind of come full circle in this thread.


 Oh my.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I feel like we've kind of come full circle in this thread.


This is true. xD


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Convert lesbians to straights. Problem solved.
> 
> Try flashing them.
> 
> In public.



I've done that on here before, actually.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I was hoping for some B'aaaaaaaaawing to happen. But I forgot that this forum is more troll then furr =/



Try doing it on the main site or another forum.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Ace just raped my brain via MSN
> 
> Going to lie down
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see my spacing is rubbing off on you.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

=






+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D:​


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

The poet loves image spamming.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

ACE
WORK
AT


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've done that on here before, actually.



You've never flashed _me_... ;_;


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The poet loves image spamming.


 Its not spam if its a set of thought out pics relevent to the talk


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You've never flashed _me_... ;_;



I meant turning them straight.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2010)

Jelly said:


> ACE
> WORK
> AT


Fiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I meant turning them straight.



Oh.

Well then.

*ahem*


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well then.
> 
> *ahem*



If you really want me to then just-


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its not spam if its a set of thought out pics relevent to the talk


I'm surprised Scotty "THIS"'d this post. I thought he was repulsed by vagoo.


----------



## Vriska (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm surprised Scotty "THIS"'d this post. I thought he was* repulsed by vagoo*.


He this'd it because he knows the deep dark truth.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Ace, the images and the reminders, they are turning me straight killing me. 



atrakaj said:


> If you really want me to then just-



Just--


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Just--



Just.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Just.



Oh, hey, look.

My tea's ready.

>_>


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh, hey, look.
> 
> My tea's ready.
> 
> >_>



Heh heh.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

what


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh, hey, look.
> 
> My tea's ready.
> 
> >_>


Ah, so is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what


is


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> is


going


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> going



off?

Ca-ca-ca-combo breaker!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> is


featherbutt?


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

*Goes back in time to before scotty*



Heckler & Koch said:


> going



C-c-c-c-c-combo BREAKER.


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> going


on

was hoping for "love", but w/e


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

You guys suck and it looks like you scared blue off while I was gone.

bastards.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> featherbutt?



Beat you



atrakaj said:


> *Goes back in time to before scotty*
> 
> C-c-c-c-c-combo BREAKER.



And you, P.S. Time travel doesn't exist 



Icarus615 said:


> on
> was hoping for "love", but w/e



beat you too.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And you, P.S. Time travel doesn't exist



For you it doesn't.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Beat you


Please don't. I don't want to yiff.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, so is that what the kids are calling it these days?


tea and biscuts


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> tea and biscuts



LOVE. :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Please don't. I don't want to yiff.



I'ma beat you into submission :twisted:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> tea and biscuts


Five finger knuckle shuffle.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> LOVE. :3c


"Tea and biscuits" is a term for sex.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> LOVE. :3c


yay you're back.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma beat you into submission :twisted:


He's a fox, he's already submissive.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'ma beat you into submission :twisted:



Scotty.

Sit.



CannonFodder said:


> "Tea and biscuits" is a term for sex.



You're wanting her to use a bigger font?


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> "Tea and biscuits" is a term for sex.



Since when? D:



Heckler & Koch said:


> yay you're back.



Sup.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

This thread is confusing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's a fox, he's already submissive.



But he's still resisting >.>



atrakaj said:


> Scotty.
> 
> Sit.



*Whacks on nose* "No, bad...hyooman?"


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yay you're back.


Your erection is showing. D:


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But he's still resisting >.>
> 
> 
> 
> *Whacks on nose* "No bad...hyooman?



I said sit, not whack.

Breaking wills is the job of non-foxes.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's a fox, he's already submissive.


:B Derp, I'm not a stereotypical fox.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Since when? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup.



Not much, not much



Taren Fox said:


> Your erection is showing. D:


At least I can get it up.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Your erection is showing. D:



You must be using binoculars.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You must be using binoculars.


Microscope.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I said sit, not whack.
> 
> Breaking wills is the job of non-foxes.



*Pulls out big stick* "Don't make me hit you with my yiff-stick!"



Taren Fox said:


> Microscope.



It's sub-microscopic, still can't see it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Wow, I go and get a cheese stick and I miss this much.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's sub-microscopic, still can't see it.


If Scotty can't find the weenie, it isn't there.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Pulls out big stick* "Don't make me hit you with my yiff-stick!"



Don't make me eat your soul.



CannonFodder said:


> Wow, I go and get a cheese stick and I miss this much.



If it's as much as Heck, then you didn't miss much, eh?


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

You guys suck.


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Why would you compare the muscly doberman to Carrot Top???

The muscle fetish thing I somewhat understand..some people like rippling muscle a turn on or a sign of dominance, etc

Fatfurs/fat fetish, is hit and miss

Cub porn is some fucked up shit


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck.


Scotty also blows. :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck.



:3c


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :3c


You suck in a good, fun way.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You suck in a good, fun way.


You would know about fun sucking. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

I do ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I do ^^


I thought you were a virgin?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You would know about fun sucking. :3







CannonFodder said:


> I thought you were a virgin?



Doesn't mean I don't know about it...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought you were a virgin?


Virgin along the lines of sex with a human, yes.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Doesn't mean I don't know about it...



Pictures/video/typesex of cocksucking /=/ actual cocksucking.

But I don't think oral really counts as loss of virginity...


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Did this thread ever have any sort of meaning?


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Doesn't mean I don't know about it...


 
A dog and a whole lot of penut butter....


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

This thread is boring now.

PARTY TIME!

removed because people complained. >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Virgin along the lines of sex with a human, yes.



What's that supposed to mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







BlueberriHusky said:


> Pictures/video/writing/typesex of cocksucking /=/ actual cocksucking.
> 
> But I don't think oral really counts as loss of virginity...



But I still know of it nonetheless. Also, I don't think that it does count as a loss of virginity either...



Icarus615 said:


> Did this thread ever have any sort of meaning?



W2TD. (Welcome to "The Den.")


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Scotty your hand doesn't count.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Scotty your hand doesn't count.



I can give oral with my hands?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Way to lag the shit out of my browser H&K.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Scotty your paw doesn't count.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Alstor (May 3, 2010)

Following the steps of Icarus and H&K, dwabou tee eff, man.


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Fix'd.


 
ouch.. talk about chafing


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> ouch.. talk about chafing


It would cause rug-burn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Meh, I don't think it'd be THAT bad >.>


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

This thread just keeps spiraling on downward... when will it end?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread just keeps spiraling on downward... when will it end?



Whenever Ratte brings the elephant gun.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I don't think it'd be THAT bad >.>


...Uhm dude, rug-burned penis.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> ouch.. talk about chafing


 
You think he's got it bad?


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W2TD. (Welcome to "The Den.")


Join Date: *Jan 2010*
Join Date: *Mar 2009*

:B


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Uhm dude, rug-burned penis.



Take it nice and slow. 

[yt]Q7aOWIFgIZQ[/yt]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

*lurk* *lurk* *lurk*


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Every topic on FAF ends up being about walking Willie the one-eyed wonder worm. D:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You think he's got it bad?


...OUCH!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

3foxes1thread


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


*messages LK* :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff





Taren Fox said:


> Every topic on FAF ends up being about walking Willie the one-eyed wonder worm. D:



No thanks to Mr. "Yiff meh!"


----------



## garoose (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Uhm dude, rug-burned penis.


 
just lube up that paw first


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *messages LK* :V


OH GOD YOU LEAVE HIM OUTA THIS


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

...fluff?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


 

Yiff, you say?


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

I'm scared. D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> just lube up that paw first



Then it wouldn't be warm and fuzzy :/

Words of wisdom "Steady as she goes", just take it slow


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OH GOD YOU LEAVE HIM OUTA THIS


Alright.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm scared. D:


I'm scared too...

Hold me. D=


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm scared too...
> 
> Hold me. D=


Scotty hold him :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hold me. D=


 
Where at? :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm scared too...
> 
> Hold me. D=


Pelt lice. D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Scotty hold him :V



Nah, I'll be nice and keep my cummy paws off him....for now.

Yyyyyeeeeaaaaahh...


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 3foxes1thread



So that's why we're talking about yiff again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So that's why we're talking about yiff again.



and I'm leaving so the butt-yiffing will stop :-D


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm scared too...
> 
> Hold me. D=



*holds part of H&K* :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, I'll be nice and keep my cummy paws off him....for now.
> 
> Yyyyyeeeeaaaaahh...


...Shouldn't it be dry by now?


----------



## Willow (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck.




But but 

H&K I thought what we had was speciaaal *sits in corner*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :3c


 GO AWAY >:[


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> GO AWAY >:[



TITS OR GTFO.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> TITS OR GTFO.


 K *leaves*


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *holds part of H&K* :V


<3


WillowWulf said:


> But but
> 
> H&K I thought what we had was speciaaal *sits in corner*


You are also exempt from that.



BlueberriHusky said:


> TITS OR GTFO.


You have some. Why don't you show me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 3, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fix'd


gtfo

...I was gonna say something else on topic, but it seems this thread is doomed anyway.


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> and I'm leaving so the butt-yiffing will stop :-D



Yeah, but 2 foxes is still 2 horny foxes too many.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have some. Why don't you show me.



I do.

I also have tea.

It's delicious.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, but 2 foxes is still 2 horny foxes too many.


We need moar featherbutts. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> TITS OR GTFO.



*FLASH* *FLASH* *FLASH*


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I do.
> 
> I also have tea.
> 
> It's delicious.


I love tits and tea.

You have an awesome combo there.


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I do.
> 
> I also have tea.
> 
> It's delicious.


I read your earlier post and decided to make some tea as well.

Mine is also delicious.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love tits and tea.
> 
> You have an awesome combo there.



I should find a way to combine the two.


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We need moar featherbutts. :3



...Indeed we do.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I should find a way to combine the two.


bodyshots of tea off your tits?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I should find a way to combine the two.


Titeas


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

I have Scotty Snacks!

*shakes box*


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I should find a way to combine the two.


 Hey blue *gropes your ass and runs*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hey blue *gropes your ass and runs*


Isn't she red-badge?


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Isn't she red-badge?



What's red-badge?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

South Syde is...daring me?

*Gropes Blue's ass and runs too*


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

MY ASS IS NOT A PINCUSHION. >:V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What's red-badge?


That's something I don't get...aren't you supposed to be pissed that I just grabbed what I believe is your ass?



HAXX said:


> South Syde is...daring me?
> 
> *Gropes Blue's ass and runs too*


 
Nice job man but I don't think she has much of an ass to grab...its flat like an ironing board.



BlueberriHusky said:


> MY ASS IS NOT A PINCUSHION. >:V


 I love it when your pissed *slaps your ass*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That's something I don't get...aren't you supposed to be pissed that I just grabbed what I believe is your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe we just need to feed her more clams? Like a ton more!



> I love it when your pissed *slaps your ass*



I am more of a boob guy anyway.

*HONK*


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> MY ASS IS NOT A PINCUSHION. >:V


It is for me.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is for me.



Your dick's a pin? :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is for me.


Your vagina is a pincushion.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Your dick's a pin? :V


I like sticking it in stuff if that's what you mean.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Guess what H&K?



LonelyKitsune said:


> *H&k, protect that sweet ass of yours... *lol



You are already mated for life.

GTFO.

Unless you are a slut. Then you live you the the slutty fox reputation.


----------



## Icky (May 3, 2010)

WHAT

THE

FUCK

IS

GOING

ON


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> WHAT
> 
> THE
> 
> ...



*FLUFF FLUFF*
:3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like sticking it in stuff if that's what you mean.


YOU WERE THE BASTARD WHO FUCKED MY CREAMCHEESE.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like sticking it in stuff if that's what you mean.



I thought I felt a pinpric--OH IT WAS A PINPRICK IT WAS H&K. >:V


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Guess what H&K?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was never anything between me and him. >=[


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You are already mated for life.


Jeez Heckler, how many dudes want to hump you?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

I got a good game, lets see who can grope blue's ass the most....AND GO!!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Jeez Heckler, how many dudes want to hump you?


 One moah naow D8< *Rape rape rape


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

*Grope grope grope*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> One moah naow D8< *Rape rape rape


Ask him about UK.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ask him about UK.


 University of Kentucky? o-o


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Grope grope grope*


 Damn you HAXX, I'm going for the high score and you won't outgrope me D:<

Where'd blue go?


----------

